# Dell Lat c610  weird mouse problem

## snowmoon

Ok got Gentto running on a Dell C610.  Anyone farmiliar with these units know they come with a glidepoint, erraserhead, and external mouse port.  They all seem to obey the PS/2 standard, but that's where the problems start.  My external mouse if a Intellamouse with a scroll.  So...

1) With external mouse plugged in and XF set to IMPS/2 everything works fine

2) With external mouse plugged in and XF set to PS/2 no wheel

3) Without external mouse and XF set to IMPS/2 the mouse is jumpy

3) Without external mouse and XF set to PS/2 the glidepoint is fine

4) protocol "auto" doesn't work either.  Although I might have screwed something up.

Any ideas on what to do now except have 2 XF configs and copy them back and forth and restart the X server whenever this happenes?

Thanks,

----------

## eryvile

You're not alone, I do have the same problem on my Compaq Armada M700. 

But as your post has been unanswered for such a long time, I guess there isn't any solution   :Sad: 

Greets

----------

## Pozac

In case you are still having this problem, here is a snippet from XF86Config on my IBM X21 laptop:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver       "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Buttons" "7"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

```

Cheers 

 :Smile: 

----------

## eryvile

Thanks a lot for your help, the bumpiness is gone   :Smile:  but the wheel also   :Sad: 

It seems to me that if you define PS/2 as your core pointer's protocol, every extension to it (like IMPS/2) is ignored. Well, as I'm currently mainly working on my laps with the glidepoint, I guess I can live with the missing wheel right now. And maybe there will be a solution for it some day...

----------

## Pozac

Try setting buttons to 5 if you've got an 3 button+wheel intellimouse, if it's an Explorer, try 

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
```

----------

## eryvile

 *Pozac wrote:*   

> Try setting buttons to 5 ...

 

My original /etc/X11/XF86Config looked like 

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver       "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "Buttons" "5"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection 
```

which made the wheel work and the glidepoint, when being on its own, bumpy, just like snowmoon described it   :Sad: 

Anyway, thanks a lot, and as long as the rest of the system is working as expected (or even better  :Cool:  ), I can live with the situation  :Wink: 

----------

